# True copy certificates - Dubai



## kamal.bernard (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi i need some information about on how to Certify my Employment reference letters and Employment service letters as " True copy of the Original "seal .


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

kamal.bernard said:


> Hi i need some information about on how to Certify my Employment reference letters and Employment service letters as " True copy of the Original "seal .


Check with your Company. There is no such procedure to certify Employment Reference Letters in UAE.
If it is your Educational or Professional certificate you have to do it first at Sri Lanka. Hope you are referring to Work Experience Certificate


----------

